# Neustart auf Area 52



## JohnRoe (9. September 2009)

Mahlzeit erstmal liebe Buffed-Community !

Viele werden sich denken OMG sein erster Beitrag und dann gleich sowas... naja ich möchte dieses Forum hier nutzen um unsere Idee einfach mal ein bisschen vorzustellen. Unsere ... klingt so komisch die Idee gab es wahrscheinlich schon tausende Male, aber naja wir wollen es versuchen und auch schaffen. 

Wir ... das sind 5 gute Freunde die seit fast 3 Jahren gemeinsam WoW zocken. Bis jetz haben wir immer den Server Shattrath belagert und uns dort ausgetobt. Dort führte ich mit ihnen eine naja kleine erfolgreiche 10er Raidgilde mit Ulduar 11/14 und PDK 1/5 ... nicht berauschend ich weiss aber für 2 Raidabende und eine Gilde wo die Hälfte arbeitet und die andere Hälfte zur Schule geht recht annehmbar, und nein ich will nicht rumprahlen oder ähnliches steht mir mit solchen Erfolgen auch nicht zu ! 

Also man kann sagen wir haben etwas Erfahrungen sammeln können im derzeitigen Content ... Obsi, Naxx, AK, Maly usw clear ... das reicht um nicht nur von Ahnungslosigkeit beschlagen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch nach und nach haben wir festgestellt das es mit eigentlich fast jeder "Fungilde" ins gleiche Schema zurück rückt... Leute gehen weil sie mal zum Raid zu spät kamen und deshalb nicht mitgenommen wurden, sie gehen weil sie die T8- Schultern nicht bekommen haben weil sie 134 Marken hatten und diese lieber in "Runenbeschriebene Kugeln" investiert hatten als in 2 T8,5- Teile ... naja jedem das seine ok BtT !


Also haben wir uns mehr aus dem Spass her überlegt uns kleine Horde-Twinks zu erstellen um mit denen ein wenig abschalten zu können ! Mittlerweile stehen wir vor 2 Hexern, 1 Hunter, 1 Dudu, 1 Schurken und 1 Schamanen Lvl 20+ und freuen uns neue Gebiete zu erkunden und am Abend 2 Stunden in den Höhlen des Wehklagens herumzueiern um einem süssen Murloc in den Hintern zu treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir haben auch schon unsere eigene kleine Gilde gegründet namens *"Insanity"* (Verrückt, Wahnsinnig) und erfreuen uns dort immer einem guten alten Tratsch zwischendurch. Und ja vielleicht das wichtigste ... wir sind nun Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein bisschen zu unseren gemeinsamen Zielen:

Wir wollen einfach komplett neu anfangen mit keinem geschickten Gold oder erkauften Twinksachen für mehr EP pure Levellust gepaart mit phasenweisem Levelfrust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gemeinsame Inis, gemeinsames Leveln und gemeinsame Erfolge sammeln
80 werden und den Content so gut es uns das wahre Leben (ja hab davon gehört) erlaubt bewältigen.
Spass, spass, spass .. nackte Frauen, spass 

Was wir euch bieten können:

Naja 5 verrückte Leute die alle ein wenig einen an der Klatsche ham
Killfotos von den Enbossen in Ragefire und HdW auf Anfrage (jahaaaaa ob mans glaubt oder nicht) 

Was wir nicht bieten können:

Ein Gildenbankfach (noch nicht^^)
Eine Lösung für das Ozonlochproblem
Freibier für alle
Vanilla-Coke

Was wir erwarten:

Ihr bringt jede Menge Spass mit
Seid an einem erfolgreichem Neustart interessiert
Für die spätere Ausrichtung PvE zu begeistern 
PvP in besonderen Ausnahmefällen *gg*

Alldas jedoch sind keine Zwänge oder Grundvoraussetzungen sondern einfach nur Sachen mit denen wir uns identifizieren können. 
Diese Fred richtet sich an alle Hobbygamer die Interesse daran haben sich unserem verrückten Haufen anzuschliessen und einfach mal Bock haben neu zu starten den alten Trott zurückzulassen und gemeinsam nach ganz oben zu kommen, lasst uns den Todesschwinge First-Kill nach Hause holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Melden könnt ihr euch gerne hier im Forum oder Ingame bei Decardia.
Wir freuen uns auf Euch!
So far schönen Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit !


----------



## JohnRoe (13. September 2009)

naja einen neuen Tankadin haben wir schon gefunden, für unsre schlagkräftige Ini und später Raidtruppe brauchen wir unbedingt noch jede Menge Leute also, meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnRoe (20. September 2009)

naja man mag es kaum glauben wir suchen immer noch leute mittlerweile sind wir schon im bereich 30+ angesiedelt aber es sind immer wieder neue leute willkommen um mit uns zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahadras (20. September 2009)

./ Meldet sich whl bei euch keiner, ich find das ne gute idee viel glück euch


----------



## Bowo (20. September 2009)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> Mahlzeit erstmal liebe Buffed-Community !
> 
> Viele werden sich denken OMG sein erster Beitrag und dann gleich sowas... naja ich möchte dieses Forum hier nutzen um unsere Idee einfach mal ein bisschen vorzustellen. Unsere ... klingt so komisch die Idee gab es wahrscheinlich schon tausende Male, aber naja wir wollen es versuchen und auch schaffen.
> 
> ...




Hallo

werde gleich mal ein heiler an Start bringen .

Spiele zur Zeit 80 er Heil - Pala auf Ally und Hordenseite .

Wer ist bei euch der Ansprechpartner.
Gruß aus dem Norden Deutschlands


----------



## Mahadras (20. September 2009)

Jo ein ansprechpartner zu wissen wäre auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Melden könnt ihr euch gerne hier im Forum oder Ingame bei Decardia.
> Wir freuen uns auf Euch!
> So far schönen Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit !



steht ja da oben


----------



## Bowo (21. September 2009)

Bowo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> werde gleich mal ein heiler an Start bringen .
> 
> ...




gut,

er ist schon lvl 12 ,werde mich melden bei erreichen des lvl 20

gruß


----------



## JohnRoe (23. September 2009)

Bowo schrieb:


> gut,
> 
> er ist schon lvl 12 ,werde mich melden bei erreichen des lvl 20
> 
> gruß



also, hy erstmal ... und ihr könnt ingame jeden von uns anschreiben ... egal ob decardia, burzi, sinoo oder soneá einfach /who Insanity und dann einen anquatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnRoe (18. Oktober 2009)

hallo allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier mal ein kleines update unsererseits ... langsam aber sicher machen wir die scherbenwelt unsicher bewegen uns im bereich lvl 60+ und suchen immer noch interessierte und engagierte member 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far schönen sonntag noch


----------



## JohnRoe (27. Oktober 2009)

die ersten beiden machen grade die weiten von nordend unsicher ... und neue leute sind gern gesehn egal ob anfänger oder erfahrener vollkommen wurst hauptsache fun und elan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnRoe (3. November 2009)

mal wieder ein herzliches hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also da wir nun schon in nordend sind und unsren ersten 80er hervorgebracht haben möchte ich nochmal etwas die werbetrommel für unsere gilde rühren !

wir suchen immer noch Spieler die entweder komplett neu anfangen oder bloß Server wechseln wollen oder Server und Rasse usw.usw. ... 
ebenso suchen wir noch alle Klassen haben bis jetz:

Nur die Chars über LVL 60 werden erstmal genannt:

1 DK Tank (80)
1 Schami DD/Heal (75)
1 Hexerin (74)
1 Paladina DD (77)

1 Kriegerin Tank (59)
erwähne ich nur weil sie Gründungsmitglied is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ihr seht noch jede Menge Platz für euch und eure Interessen !! 

Bald soll es heissen 10er Raids Inc. !!!

Also melden, melden, melden und nochmals melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soweit so gut ich muss wieder weg .. Schwiegermutter seit 3 Tagen zu Besuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnRoe (8. November 2009)

so und wieder mal eine kleine statusmeldung ...

unsere Chars bis jetz:

DK Tank (80)
Schami Heal-Ele (80)
Hexe (80)
Paladin Vergelter-Tank (80)
Krieger Tank (63)

zur zeit farmen wir ein bisschen PDC ab um an Startequip zu kommen, wir wollen aber sobald es uns möglich ist mit den 10er Raids beginnen !!

Also wie immer auch heute ... wir suchen noch Member jeder Klasse und Rasse !! Kommt zu uns und lasst uns diesen etwas müden Server neu beleben !


----------

